# Alternanthera reineckii "rosaefolia?"



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Grabbed this locally under the name "Alternanthera reineckii var." What are ya'll's thoughts?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Alternanthera reineckii_? Definitely. It should become more clear what "variety" it is later on. Bear in mind that 'rosaefolia', 'cardinalis' and others aren't species, subspecies or anything like that. They're basically trade names to describe plants that, while distinct as aquarium plants, don't have any botanical standing.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like hydro sunset!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

What about Alternanthera reineckii 'Rosanervig'. The plant usually sold as roseafolia doesn't have the colored veins.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Cavan.

Lol yohan sounds good to me...

I intend to get this plant into multiple set ups, both submerged and emmersed so hopefully I can get some more pics of this variety soon.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

wow i love that vein color! If that coloration is stable when taken emersed want to trade?  
I have alternanthera reineckii variegated but the "pale" veins aren't as pronounced as I'd like


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

It appears to be the emmersed form since it has flowers. And possibly, I didn't grab too many but I should have some emmersed sooner than later.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeah emmerse form of a. reineckii since it has flower the veins appearance indicates lack of iron or nutrients. This plant will eventualy change red once submerge.


----------

